# [SOLVED] Keyboard Double Keys



## shaggs25 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok so my other computer is having an issue. When windows boots up and i try to type anything i get double letters and numbers. I looked at keyboard setting in ->control panel and found that the keyboard drivers keep getting installed twice and once I unistall one of them my keyboard goes back to normal operation. Now the problem is it reverts back to the double settings once I restart my pc. Please HELP!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

do you have another k/board you can try on it
uninstall them completely and see what happens


----------



## shaggs25 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

I do and it works fine via ps2 but anything usb goes haywire!

The problem is I dont really have the option to replace it because of where its situated. Its a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse I changed batteries just to make sure that was not causeing the problem but with no resolve.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

uninstall the drivers completely
reboot into safe mode and install
check for any updated drivers i think logitech warrants their stuff for 5yrs maybe worth checking


----------



## shaggs25 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

Is there a setting to stop the double install?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

i have never run into it before and don't know why or how it is happening


----------



## shaggs25 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

The only thing I have done just before this happen was change power supply from 400watt to 650watt and added an external maxtor one touch backup harddrive.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

the psu would not cause it and i don't think the external would try without it connected


----------



## shaggs25 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard Double Keys*

Nope tried with everything back the way it was and still no luck. This is just a weird one so last night went and bought a bluetooth keyboard and mouse. So I guess I will never know what happened.


----------

